# 70 blue stingray



## volksboy57 (May 27, 2020)

Thanks Facebook marketplace! I could use a blue guard in similar condition.
Not totally sure what I'll do with it, but I like it.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 3, 2020)

I am looking for a patina guard for it. There is a wanted post, but I figure if you are looking here, and know of one??


----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 4, 2020)

I looked around briefly and just decided to go with my first best option, a faded fastback guard. I figure it is fine, because I am building this for me. Thanks @OldBikeGuy77




Also, I found a seat on fb marketplace that seems to be good for this.



I would love to find some '66 bars because I like how they feel. Maybe i'll find some at the Temecula swap coming up!


----------

